# WhiTTe Rose 6/11 - Yorkshire Group



## 2sprintfast (Mar 3, 2011)

Tell your mates!

Next meet 27th October usual place usual time!

Desperately need ideas for new venues to visit!

PS - Don't forget the Breakfast at Malton on 16th October - An informal meet?


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

I will be there on the 27th

I will try and do the the Malton one as well - put me down as a "maybe" for that one.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

2sprintfast said:


> Tell your mates! Next meet 27th October usual place usual time! Desperately need ideas for new venues to visit!


'usual' being when and where ;-)


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm up for the 27th, falls in nicely with a no travel week at work


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

8pm at Xscape, Castleford


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

jontymo said:


> 8pm at Xscape, Castleford


cheers jontymo - intend to be there


----------



## 2sprintfast (Mar 3, 2011)

This time I could be in a 1.2 VW Polo! - Wot about ideas for somewhere to go guys?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

2sprintfast said:


> This time I could be in a 1.2 VW Polo! - Wot about ideas for somewhere to go guys?


More than happy to have another curry. as it was fantastic


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

Would love to be there, but have a previous on this date  
November is on though  
John.


----------



## 2sprintfast (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeah curry was gr8 BUT I'm guessing the not everyone would want to go as often as you and me Nick! How about a ****** instead! We've done pub grub, fish n chips, curry - CArol reckons we'll need pick up trucks instead of sportscars at this rate! She's renamed us 'The Gourmet TT Club'! [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

We could drive to a local weight watchers meet, I hear their new "points" scheme is really good. 

On the way back we could then call in at the curry place - which I must say is definitely one of the best I have had. (and I've had a few!)


----------



## 2sprintfast (Mar 3, 2011)

Erm, Not too sure about the Weightwatchers idea, I think you have to go regularly to get any benefit! :lol:


----------



## lee1977 (Sep 16, 2010)

2sprintfast said:


> Erm, Not too sure about the Weightwatchers idea, I think you have to go regularly to get any benefit! :lol:


watching peoples weight? grow yes lol the gourmet club i like it! :wink:


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Have we decided where we're going for something to eat on the 27th?


----------



## 2sprintfast (Mar 3, 2011)

No not yet - I'm open to ideas or a consensus - do we REALLY want to go back to the Cumin Lounge?

[smiley=gorgeous.gif] I like this smiley!


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

2sprintfast said:


> No not yet - I'm open to ideas or a consensus - do we REALLY want to go back to the Cumin Lounge?
> 
> [smiley=gorgeous.gif] I like this smiley!


Is it curry tomorrow night again then? :roll:


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

We could do Italian if you fancy cruising 20mins up the A1(M)

http://www.piccolinorestaurants.co.uk/collingham.html


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

TTsline02 said:


> We could do Italian if you fancy cruising 20mins up the A1(M)
> 
> http://www.piccolinorestaurants.co.uk/collingham.html


Could be a good shout.


----------



## 2sprintfast (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeah we did an Italian tonight, thanks to Harrison for takings us to 'Rinaldis' at the Sandal Castle Centre Wakefield for a really nice meal. Joining us were Nick, Phil, Shaun, Harrison and me! Slightly disappointing after last months turnout but at least we could talk to each other!

Unfortunately I was still in a hire car but the new one is due in the next two weeks! 

Next meet 24th November = We've done Pub Meal, Fish N Chips, Curry and Italian so next month it's a ******


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Think you've forgotten Abby from that list above Mark 

Really enjoyed it again tonight despite being full up with cold. Looking forward to a good Chinese next month then now.

Thanks to Harrison for the cruise and venue, was spot on indeed!

Cheers.

Nick


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

I don't think Nick could forget she was there after the slight wine "mishap" 

A lower turnout, but really enjoyed the night nonetheless. Glad you guys enjoyed the restaurant, and was good to chat and get to know the guys that were there better, a great bunch of TTers.

Special mention to Nick I think for driving all that way up despite feeling quite under the weather, was good to have you with us mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Look forward to the ****** next month.


----------

